

Conditionizr - The Conditional-Free Legacy, Retina, Script & Style Loader - Hirvesh
http://conditionizr.com/

======
Hirvesh
[Check out <http://www.functionn.in> for more web resources to keep you
functionn.in']

TL;DR Conditionizr is a jQuery plugin which allows you to detect several end-
user’s browser and environment properties and then serve specific conditional
JavaScript and CSS files to them.

License: MIT License

